# Not an emergency- dead danio



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

found my male pearl danio dead this morning. It was a big surrprise as he was ok yesterday from what I could see. Swimming around after the feamle and eating well. he was just over a year old. Found him in the BN pleco mouth this morning. His mouth was wide open like he had been startled and he had red patches on his stomach. I would associate this with bacterial septicemia usually except he was so well yesterday. I don't suppose the redness would have come from the plec chewing on him??
I thought danios lived for a long time but I can't keep them longer than a year. my water is hard- but i have blackskirt tetras in the same tank that are older than 5 years.
Ideas?


----------

